# AR RTA by DJLsb, JayBo and Vapefly



## Jengz (15/11/18)

Anyone seen the video on Djlsb’s social media? This looks very intriguing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/11/18)

Dêmmit and just when I thought I was finished with RTAs.....


----------

